# Silver Fablon or stick on vinyl



## teemyob

On some pre 2006 Eura mobils, there is a silver/chrome fablon type vinyl wall covering

Along these lines

Anyone know where I can get some please?

Or search terms - tried "silver Fablon"
It would be best if we could get the Eura mobil silver/chrome type if possible

TM


----------



## HarleyDave

Sorry for late reply - just spotted this one lurking in "Eura territory"

I have found Elite in Banbury to be very helpful in obtaining genuine bits direct from Eura in Germany

They are not main agents but have hired out Eura's in the past and presumaby have good connections with the factory spares outlet

They are also nice people to deal with

Give Paul a call and see what he can do for you

Elite are on 01295 711157

Cheers

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Fablon*

Thanks Dave


----------

